# Tightlines Fishing Apparel!!!!



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

Check out Tightlinesusa.com for our new line of outdoor gear. We have the new UPF 50 moisture wicking shirts out!! This week they will be on the website with our artist Jason Mathias' artwork on them!!! New hats, visors and decals will be put on also! We need all the help we can get to try and put Crystal River on the map!!


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

UPF 50 MICROFIBER


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

Field Tested........Field Approved!!!!


----------



## joshuabward (Apr 3, 2010)

Do microskiff members get a discount?


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

yes, all microskiff memebers get a discount!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

This section is for any business to post their warez. Posts are limited to 1 (one) product per topic. You must supply the following in order to post a for sale topic;

Business Name
Business Contact Person for this sale
Address
Phone Number
Email address
Website (if applicable)

Description of Product for sale

Pictures (all products must be accompanied by pictures)

Price

Failure to follow this format can result in your post being deleted at anytime without warning. Posting items for sale commercially is currently free and will remain free through 2008. We reserve the right to modify the terms of this section as we get a feel for its usefulness.


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

check out some of our new fishing apparel. new upf 50 microfiber shirts with our artist Jason Mathias' artwork on it. all microskiff members get a 15% discount off our already low price. check out tightlinesusa.com for the deals!!


----------



## bbuckingham141 (Mar 14, 2010)

visors


----------

